# Pit Bull Awareness Walk in MI UPDATE!



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok so I have a few questions for everyone regarding somethings that I would like to do at the walk for fundraisers! Alright so at every ABKC dog show we go to The Bully Alliance a group my Mom (BTPBMom) formed with some people, they always do some kind of raffle basket that has stuff for dogs in it and for the owners. The last one we did had a Dremel, dog bones, a big spike collar, home decor, a shirt, toys. I will post pictures of this in a min! I was thinking of doing a couple of those baskets. Then What about a wine cellar collection Raffle? I will also be selling Bully Bags. These bags will be lit up right before it gets dark. There for pit bulls that have died, been put in the ring, abused, neglected and so on! There will be a trick contest to show people that they are smart dogs! I will be making dog treats to sell as well! Anyone have any other ideas?? If you do that would be greatly apprieciated!


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

These are the Raffle Basket from the last 2 shows!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

love the baskets! i love in the first pic that says something about being owned by a pitbull.. I WANT THAT THINGIE! lol. anyways, i want that basket. i'm not a huge fan of spiked collars but i'd donate some money to go towards baskets and i'll think of some other things as well, in the mean time


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

Actually, I think we might be selling those at the walk


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

If you want one right now you can go to thebullyalliance.com Their selling them on there. They also have some shirts and some car magnets and other cool things


----------

